# Do these lights exist? [Solved]



## RooftopsRevolution (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey everyone! I was just browsing an article and I saw this picture.
I was just wondering if anyone knew what those string lights were and if they exist at all in the game? I've never seen them before and even browsing the item databases I didn't see anything like it. Does anyone know?






[source]


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 22, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 22, 2020)

That's a Pocket Camp screenshot and these lights came with an event sometime late last year I believe. There is no such item or anything even close currently existing in NH, which makes me mad because it's literally the perfect mainline game to have these kinds of items considering we can put them outside now lol


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Nov 22, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> I think that is either Pocket Camp or Happy Home Designer, not New Horizons.


Oh dang you're right! I didn't look close enough haha it was in a NH post so I think I didn't question it but its defs happy home or pocket camp

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020



Ginkgo said:


> That's a Pocket Camp screenshot and these lights came with an event sometime late last year I believe. There is no such item or anything even close currently existing in NH, which makes me mad because it's literally the perfect mainline title to have these kinds of items considering we can put them outside now lol


I was defs half asleep but yeah that's so upsetting these would be fantastic!


----------

